# Jessica Watson



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Well it seems there is now a young lady pushing off from Australia to make her attemt to sail around the world none stop. Jessica Watson - Youngest Around the World Sailing Attempt should be interesting to follow as there has been lots of preparation and such. I wish her the best and a safe sail.


----------



## Freerider (May 1, 2008)

Round-the-world yacht girl collides with bulk carrier - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

Not going so well, already a collision with a freighter!!!


----------



## WheresTheBrakes (Sep 29, 2008)

Crazy !! I've been watching her for over a month now.. Just checked on her this morning.. I heard it here first !!


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Wonder if she herself might have been napping, thank goodness it sounds just the boat with damage and not her. Guessing there will be more to the story shortly. Hope she gets fixed up and still heads on.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

theartfuldodger said:


> Hope she gets fixed up and still heads on.


Once again I'm sorry to be confrontational but by now it should be clear to all that sending children to sea on their own is a bad idea.

This child was *very lucky* that she collided with a freighter. Maybe a minute or two difference in time and the freighter could have collided with her.

She should be flown to New Zealand to have lunch with Judith Sleavin first before being allowed to go to sea again. When she gets run over by another ship it will be the poeple on the ship who will have to live with her death through no fault of theirs.

If the parents fix the boat and send her on her way again and she loses her concentration like she did the last time and dies, they should go to jail. I think the charge would read something like "depraved indifference".

I wonder if Jessica's parents have ever had a really bad day at sea?


----------



## mdidriksen (Aug 16, 2008)

Omatako:

Where in the article does it say that she was at fault? It may very well be the case that she was, but so far I haven't seen any details as to how the incident occurred. While I can't imagine sending my own daughter off at age 16 to try something like this (i.e., I'm probably in your camp on this) I don't think we know any facts at this point in time. Since her press release and press conference seem to very carefully avoid discussing what actually happened, it seems a bit suspicious to me, but in any event I think it worth waiting to hear the circumstances before laying blame.

MD


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

mdidriksen said:


> Omatako:
> 
> Where in the article does it say that she was at fault? It may very well be the case that she was, but so far I haven't seen any details as to how the incident occurred. While I can't imagine sending my own daughter off at age 16 to try something like this (i.e., I'm probably in your camp on this) I don't think we know any facts at this point in time. Since her press release and press conference seem to very carefully avoid discussing what actually happened, it seems a bit suspicious to me, but in any event I think it worth waiting to hear the circumstances before laying blame.
> 
> MD


Local press here in Oz are quoting JW as saying that she was below deck when the incident occurred and that the ship has acknowledged that they saw her.

So.....she was not keeping a proper watch......and the ship didn't stop to render assistance.......mmmm....the lawyers should have fun with this for a for quite some time....


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

mdidriksen said:


> Omatako:
> 
> Where in the article does it say that she was at fault? It may very well be the case that she was, but so far I haven't seen any details as to how the incident occurred. While I can't imagine sending my own daughter off at age 16 to try something like this (i.e., I'm probably in your camp on this) I don't think we know any facts at this point in time. Since her press release and press conference seem to very carefully avoid discussing what actually happened, it seems a bit suspicious to me, but in any event I think it worth waiting to hear the circumstances before laying blame.
> 
> MD


Well here's my thinking:

If the ship had run into her she'd be dead so clearly she ran into the ship.
If she was the stand-on vessel and decided to test the ship's resistance to giving way then she made a bad choice. When it comes to a conflict between a ship and a yacht the only REAL right of way the yacht has is the right to get the hell out of the way.
If she wasn't the stand-on vessel and held her course and sailed into a huge ship then she made a bad choice.
She was in a shipping area and was apparently down below long enough for a ship to sneak up on her so she made an obviously bad choice. Judith Sleavin will attest to that.
If she had the equipment that she should have on a solo non-stop circumnav then she should have at least switched the radar on and kept an eye on it or set an alarm ring while she was down below. If she didn't she made another bad choice.
If she didn't know how to then she should never have left the harbour, yet another bad choice.
There appears to be a common thread here. If she can make any one of these bad choices when she's in relatively calm weather (confirmed by the local metservice) imagine the quality of choices she's going to make after being for 3 days in sustained 70 knots of wind and a 30 foot following sea, without much sleep and very little food.

So that's why I think this child shouldn't be allowed to be sailing on her own even from one port to another let alone around the world (as flawed as my thinking may be).


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

I've been thinking of this situation, and know for a fack that times when I've found myself bearing down on something be it another boat or object in the water, as soon as I would attempt to avoid the situation and bear off in a safe direction the boat would go into irons and dam near heave to. At that point it takes some work to recover the situation, which could be enough time to not permit her to get out of the way. It has been reported that she was trying to raise the ship on VHF, and I'm guessing the radio is in the boat thus suggesting her reason for below deck. 

In any event this no doubt has been a lesson for her and only her alone knows the real truth, it may be as she says, it need not matter she has to live with that knowledge.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Omatako said:


> So that's why I think this child shouldn't be allowed to be sailing on her own even from one port to another let alone around the world (as flawed as my thinking may be).


My wife and I discussed this and noted that the majority of driver deaths in our country are between the ages of 16 and 20...implying that the sort of "attention deficit issues" might be applicable to some youthful sailors in some conditions.

My understanding is that the wind was eight knots, implying a speed for a 10.5 metre boat of no more than four knots, meaning "how many dozen minutes were you below to not see you were about to prang a freighter?"

Accidents happen to the most experienced, but stupid, avoidable accidents point to a lack of attention, experience and diligence. I'd rather crush a dream than crush a sailor.


----------



## lporcano (Feb 20, 2003)

seeya


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

lporcano said:


> So far the record for teenagers sailing around the world alone is still better than for people over 30. Of course it is a small sample size.


I would suggest that the reason for your statistic has more to do with the fact that teenagers are always held up to the international sailing fraternity as being somehow special and thus are better remembered.

There are hundreds of people over the age of thirty that are sailing single-handed voyages on any giving day and that's not counting professional sailors engaged in races and record breaking attempts (Vendee Globe, Around-Alone, etc).

I would be interested to see your list of teenagers that have done successful solo circumnavs. I can recall a handful (maybe two handfuls).


----------



## lporcano (Feb 20, 2003)

chauhttp://35knots.com


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

This is a direct quote from a press release on her website.

"Despite the incident, Jessica is still in high spirits and acknowledges the on-going support of her family, friends and sponsors who are all solidly behind her record breaking bid to become the youngest person to circumnavigate the world."

So it it appears as though this venture is about the record book and the rules that must be followed to achieve that record.
They have several sponsors that are highly visible on their web page so it can be assumed that money is a significant factor.

The 16 year old is a minor so her parents are legally responsible for decisions of this type. If I as a parent let my 16 year old drive a car to a job, I am risking her life in the hopes that the experience and money she gets from that job justify the risk. Many parents take that risk. Some wait till the child is 16 1/2 some 17 etc.

In this case the parents are risking their daughters life, according to their own press release, to achieve a record. Along with that record will come a career and no doubt an increase of fortune for the family.

So the question is is this risk worth it? For the vast majority of parents, even parents who understand the sea, I suspect the answer is no.
These parents have made the decision to take the risk.
I wish them well, I hope they don't lose their daughter. Personally I would not do it.

One could argue that the financial incentive is secondary and the motive is the great experience. If that was the real motive the trip could be delayed till the girl was 18. She could have a great experience a couple years later just as well as now. Of course that would not be worth a record title and the money.

There is nothing intrinsically wrong with taking a risk for money. We all do it every day. Most parents however are not willing to take a big risk with their minor children for money.

I would really really hate to be them if something goes wrong.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

I've checked her site and blog for this quote you speak of, might you provide the link as was not able to find the article.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Well,
It sounds like she will head off again as soon as repairs are done. 
Omatako has a good point ( more than one actually). There are lots of solo sailors doing their stuff on the quiet. So does David. Publicity wont hurt her.


I know everyone is divided on whether she should go or her parents should let her, but she is going, so good luck, fair winds and a safe trip.

Cheers


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

The parents
Jessica Watson older and wiser after yacht crash

Two weeks for repair
Repairs start on teen solo sailor's yacht | Herald Sun

Here you go artfull
Jessica Watson - youngest ever to sail around the world

The nice thing about this media and money fueled process is that it can go on in incrementally more and more steps so it never has to end.

The youngest to solo climb Mt. Everest
The youngest to solo cave dive 160 meters deep in the sump "Divjak" 
The youngest to row across the Atlantic
The youngest sky diver

So the quest for fame and fortune (Jessica has a media consulting group) will compel an endless stream of younger and younger children to attempt more and more dangerous news worthy stunts with no end in sight.

Of course there is a predictable end. Some of the children will die. Once that happens the media will make its money with breathless reports and endless analysis.

Or of course thoughtful reasonably prudent people could just decide that prudent seamanship requires at least the maturity to enter into a legal contract before ocean crossing's.
The lure of big money and fame however will most likely win out over prudence and we will have to work our way though the inevitable media cycle to its inevitable conclusion.

In contract, almost the opposite extreme is Lin and Larry Pardee's attitude. I can't find the reference, I've looked. They don't carry any means to send a distress signal because I'm paraphrasing. "We have been doing this for over 50 years and are supposed to know what we are doing. We do this because we want to and take every precaution to be prepared to take care of ourselves. If we get into trouble that we can't handle ourselves we don't want to risk the life of some 25 year old coasty to save our wrinkled old butts."
I'm not sure I agree with their attitude either but wow what a contrast in accepting responsibility for ones-self and respecting others even paid professionals.

Laws will eventually have to be passed. It should be pretty simple to discourage if not prevent because if a skipper is too young to legally enter into a contract it should be rather easy to deny the boat access to ports. I'm not advocating laws I'm just saying it seems like the money pressure will require them. 
It is not that much different than the need for steroid laws. The money pressure was so great the athletes were willing to ruin their health to the point of death. The only solution was laws.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

What I'm really afraid of for this young lady is the pressures that she is under now. Even if she has figured out by herself that she is in way over her head what can she do? The event has propelled her to international fame. Her media handlers and sponsors are super excited that now they can capitalize on this and spin a fantastic story of courage and determination and make potentially millions.

It would take an extraordinary adult to to face those pressures and economic realities and truthfully say, "I'm not ready".

For a 16 year old to face her parents dreams and the sponsors and media people and make a real personal decision would be one in thousands.

It will be way easier for her to continue and die trying. Now that is really sad.

I'm 58 years old and have been running a computer company for 20 years and it took me several weeks to be reasonably comfortable with a garmon Colorado. But even now it surprises me with some details and idiosyncrasies on occasion after using it almost daily for three months.

This young lady has a very sophisticated electronics setup, probably a hundred times more complicated than my handheld, and was down below during the collision. If I had to guess she was messing with the nav equipment that she only superficially understands.


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

davidpm said:


> This young lady has a very sophisticated electronics setup, probably a hundred times more complicated than my handheld, and was down below during the collision. If I had to guess she was messing with the nav equipment that she only superficially understands.


It was a sea trial, not the actual trip. Good point on learning the equipment. Its probably part of it, but just speculation.


----------



## SundancerKid (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks davidpm for posting some excellent comments explaining the real issue. I'm not sure how many postings I've read here and elsewhere on this matter. Endless debates about whether she has enough experience, whether the boat is equipped properly, whether she handled the situation correctly. Let me say at the outset that I accept without question that she is a capable sailor who is probably as well prepared as any can be.

To me, *none* of that is relevant.

You see, to me, this isn't about Jessica, it is about the rest of us. *WE* create the market by following this stuff. Which brings the media and the sponsors crawling out from under their rocks. And where there's money, there'll be new attempts, as davidpm says. Youngest around the world solo at 16... nah.. already got a 13 year old wants to try. Why stop her? After all she's only a couple years younger. Why not 12? Or 10?

And kids will die.

So to me, there's a line that shouldn't be crossed. I've got absolutely NO objections to Jessica having the experience of her life doing this trip. I'll be out there cheering her on along with the rest of the crowd.

Just as long as she starts on her 18th birthday.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

The adventure she is going to attempt has and will be subject to many views and comments as are all things in their infancy, and once the adventure is done and completed all negatives will be long gone and pushed to the side. I myself went through such a situation with the Sailing Vessel Precipice - NEW trip of this family. They were going to attempt to sail through the North West Passage, and I was wondering how the parents of two young girls so young could put their girls in so much danger. As they were going to leave Canadian waters to go to Greenland first then re-enter Canada I thought for sure that the officals in the north would see these two young girls and think this is too dangerous and for sure their adventure would be over. I was not the only one with these views at the time. Now that they are nearing the finish all the negative comments and thougths are being pushed to the side. All I can say is that they were very fortunate that things went well. This has left me wondering was I being an out of step individual and a regualor stick in the mud.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

theartfuldodger said:


> Now that they are nearing the finish all the negative comments and thoughts are being pushed to the side. All I can say is that they were very fortunate that things went well. This has left me wondering was I being an out of step individual and a regular stick in the mud.


Like everything else on a boat, and life, it's all a judgment call. 
I hope would all agree that at one extreme if we put our six year old in a optimist after a summers instruction and dropped her off at Catalina island, programmed her Colorado for her and told her she would win a pony if she sailed to Santa Barbara that would be criminal.
On the other extreme we have 25 year olds at the peak of their physical strength after intensive training that man coast guard cutters. Less than 10 years older than Jessica.

Would our 6 year old make it. Maybe. Should it be done, absolutely not. Will someone try it, sadly, probably unless a law is passed.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

This whole thing got me thinking about what happened last weekend. I was on a boat that rafted up with another boat, a stranger with a teak decked 47' $450,000 boat. Among the three boats in the raft-up there were at lest 5 little girls from about 4 to 10 years old. The big boat had three hatches on the forward deck. They all opened so that they layed flat on the deck exposing three two foot square holes. One of the hatches was over the master bedroom bed and the girls would drop themselves the 5 feet to the bed. They had a great time, it was like a jungle gym. The other two hatches were over the teak and holly sole about 8 feet down. The kids were playing around all three hatches, jumping pushing, being kids.
Franky I was terrified. A tumble down any of the two hatches over the floor could have been fatal.
Sadly I did nothing, I was probably one the the least experienced guys on the flotilla. The father of the girls had been sailing for over 20 years and had held professional jobs in the industry since he was a teenager.
I had also never met the man before. I'm thinking I should have at least said something. Thankfully no one got hurt. If one of the girls fell and was brain-damaged I can't imagine how I would feel let alone the parents.
Where does our responsibility end? I was only crew on one of the other boats. But still!!


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

davidpm said:


> "If we get into trouble that we can't handle ourselves we don't want to risk the life of some 25 year old coasty to save our wrinkled old butts."


A very sensible and responsible attitude. More cruisers should adopt it.



> Laws will eventually have to be passed.


Unfortunately. Restricting all of us because too many would be cruisers want adventure but they want it safe and comfortable and they want to be able to call someone to come and take them home when they get in over their heads.

Latest videos


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Oops, I originally dropped this in the wrong thread - the OTHER punk kid trying to circ. Fixed.

Now here's a guy that even I'd listen to:

*Whitbread/Volvo veteran Andrew Cape has urged teenage sailor Jessica Watson to reconsider her solo round the world attempt.*


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

To be honest I havn't been giving this a lot of thought so its only just filtered through that she is going for a non stopper. Now neither of the two young boys who have gone round recently tried to do it non stop and if I'm correct they both went through Panama and not round the Horn.

Kind of adds another level of concern really. At least Sunderland and Perham had the advantage of being able to wait out the weather and could take a break every now and then.

I'm still up in the air over this. On the one hand, good on her for having a go but on the other I wonder about the motives of her parents and sponsors.

I guess we'll have to wait and see how it all pans out....but at least she has all those fab skin care preparations to keep her complexion in tip top shape.....oh, my god......what if she gets a cold sore or heaven forfend acne ? Now that really would be a tragedy.


----------



## erikdj (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't understand how this can be up in the air at all. She clearly lacks the skill to approach this challenge and because she is a minor, her parents are responsible for making sure their daughter doesn't recklessly venture into danger.

There was a 7-year old girl who died while trying to break the world record for the youngest to "fly an airplane across the United States". Read: Jessica Dubroff - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Another foolish parent, irresponsible flight instructor and a complacent legal system in the United States that allowed that to continue. In the end, she was killed along with her father and flight instructor when she tried to push on (trying to meet a schedule for media coverage and publicity) and took off overloaded, at high altitude and in inclement weather.

Now with this 16-year old girl and the latest world buzz around young "kids" trying to circumnavigate the world, I see this as a repeat of events-this time with sailboats instead of airplanes. I think the MSQ is sending the right message and I think the Australian government has an obligation to take action against the parents if they continue this course of action.

If one's child is a prodigy then a parent should foster and encourage those talents, but not at the risk of either depriving a child of their childhood or putting them in danger. This act seems purely motivated by selfishness and greed. Taking a child cruising to learn to sail, hone their talents and explore the world is one thing, placing them on a boat at 16 and waving good luck while pandering to the media is dangerous and stupid. I could not imagine embarking on a world-wide solo circumnavigation at 16-even if I had the cognitive skill to do so. Emotionally it's extremely difficult and physically challenging even for adults.

Excerpts from a posting on my web site:

Maritime Safety Queensland (MSQ) assessed young Watson's skills after performing an investigation of the incident and in a letter addressed to the family said that their official opinion is that Watson is too young and inexperienced to attempt a circumnavigation. According to the inspectors, Watson noted the approach of the carrier on radar at 2am and then went below to take a nap. At 2:10am, Watson's sailboat collided with the carrier. MSQ also noted that Watson failed to set the proximity alarm on her radar.

Watson's family is determined to send their young daughter out into the open sea and remarked on their website that "Jessica Watson and her team wish to advise all of her supporters that she remains on track to achieve her goal of being the youngest to sail solo around the world." The Watsons go on to bemoan the leaking of the MSQ letter but say they "respect all of the maritime authorities and the important role they play in ensuring safety on the sea."


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

I guess I live in a different world. In my world the only waya ship would be at fault would be if it intentionally turned to run me down. All the rest of the time it would be my fault!

GPS, chart plotters, it all looks like a video game, except you don't get to do it over in real life!

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

OK OK OK.....look, I'd really like to come down on the poor girl and on her parents and on her sponsors but the trouble is I have this sneaking regard for people who want to do stuff everyone says they shouldn't. 

Seriously....she is not seven years old she is sixteen. Yep that is young but its not THAT young. I really really wish she was not trying to go non stop cos then it would be hard to condemn her as vehemently though I guess if she kept pulling into port she might need Ansell as an extra sponsor or she might not end the voyage quite so alone.

Should the Oz government step in ? No they damn well should not. But I still wish she was not going non stop. Moral danger or no moral danger.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

tdw said:


> Now neither of the two young boys who have gone round recently tried to do it non stop and if I'm correct they both went through Panama and not round the Horn. Kind of adds another level of concern really


I'm struggling a little to conceptualise this. I guess my view remains that the traditional "solo dash around the world" was always the Southern Ocean, i.e. west to east around the Capes.

If we're talking Panama it must be a east/west because no sane person would try a circumnavigation against the prevailing weather. OK some may say that the whole exercise is outside of the realm of "sane" but you know what I mean.

So Panama. That means not non-stop, not unaided (rope handlers required in the locks)and probably not solo (the Panama officials require a pilot on board to cross the lake from lock to lock).

Still, there are plenty of ocean crossings and if one is not taking a purist view, it is in essence still a solo circumnav - I just wonder how it can be inducted into the record books given that they *are* a purist institution.

Maybe my facts about rope handlers and pilots in Panama are incorrect but I don't think so.


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

Gary:

If you read her accounts, The ship did just that, changed course for a direct intercept after she checked her radar for any shipping problems. Avoidable, yes, if you don't take the 10-15 minute cat naps solo sailors use for sleep. She had 3 avoidance technologies on board. Two were on, one was not. I'm not sure we'll ever know what was used. Lesson she learned as did Zac & Mike due to close shipping calls, No sleep when in shipping areas. Means a lot of sleepless nights.

Omatako:

You really have to go back and read all the info on Zac's and Mike's blogs to get a full understanding of their trips and the rules & circumstances that governed what they did. Much to much info to recap here. They did go in different directions and different routes except they both went through Panama ( different directions) and for different reasons. Same rules for solo applied.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Andre,
Have a read of the two sites. (google Zac Sunderland and Mike Perham).
I didn't take much interest in either journey to be honest. In ZS's case after reading a couple of his mother's contributions I wanted to throw the puter out the window. 
In reality the thing that most gets up my nose with these attempts are the parent run blogs. OK so I'm a cynical old fart but I found them nauseating.
The main point for me was that both Perham and Sunderland effectively went on a round the world solo cruise. (Panama notwithstanding... I don't know what they did or how they got round the 'solo' rules.) They both had the opportunity to stop and smell the flowers now and then. In Sunderlands case it also seems to get laid. 
Now Perham , I believe, intended to do it non stop or at most two stop but gear failure kept forcing him into port. I found Perham the more interesting character.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Check out the article I ran across in another forum. Anybody see any cause for concern in the story below? Isn't she supposed to be the skipper?

I've got a very bad feeling about this one.



> "GUSTY weather in Sydney is delaying the departure of teenage adventurer Jessica Watson, who is chomping at the bit to begin her round-the-world sailing attempt, a spokesman says. The 16-year-old, who hopes to become the youngest person to sail solo around the world, arrived in Sydney early last week at the helm of her yacht Ella's Pink Lady."
> 
> "Her departure has been delayed by strong winds that have battered Sydney in recent days and are forecast again for tomorrow. *One of the young sailor's spokesmen, Scott Young, said her team were assessing the weather, and her send-off could be pushed back until early next week. "
> 
> ...


----------



## erikdj (Jun 16, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> Check out the article I ran across in another forum. Anybody see any cause for concern in the story below? Isn't she supposed to be the skipper?
> 
> I've got a very bad feeling about this one.


I saw cause for concern when she saw the container ship on her radard and went down below to take a nap!! Ten minutes later she was dismasted as her boat slid down the side of the container ship.

Helloo?!?!?!!?! You identify a target on radar and you take a nap? Everyone seems bent on blaming the container ship without acknowledging her gross negligence in seeing and failing to avoid a huge ship!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

I cannot say I am not concerned for her. but I do support and admire her spunk and determination as well as her belief in herself...to few kids seem to have that anymore.

I have spent now close to 15 years in kids ( Girls ) competitive Futbol ( Soccer ) and one thing is well apparent when it comes to sizing them up. They are worlds apart mentally and physically at every single age bracket...some never do catch up ever to their peers...I know nothing of Jessica's character but if I had to draw an analogy I would guess she is the kid that works her tail off at practice, listens to her coach, ignores the jeers from the stands, never misses an opportunity to compete rather injured or sick, has a positive team influence and is restless if off the field for any length of time.

I have one daughter competing at the P1 level now and it is amazing at 16 (Jessica's same age) what level these kids are physical and mentally competing at..It is easily above what collage level was 30+ years ago...the bar just keeps getting set higher and higher as it does in all sports.

A lot has been made of her pleasing looks as that in some way diminishes her qualification as a hardened steeled sort ready for battle with wind and wave...it has always amazed me that in Soccer it is more often then not the cute ones or down right beautiful ones that have the superior talent and drive to go with it.......go figure..

The fact that she does not have a lot of experience is concerting for her chosen route and nonstop attempt which could cost her,her life which would be tragic to read about..but as it is for the worlds greatest at anything to attempt even greater things it is a risk of life and limb and I wish her well.

If the parents are forcing her I say she is wrong to try.. However If this is her idea and she has grown up on boats and trained to do it I say more power to her and her parents must have extreme faith in her abilities to let her go.... or a total lack of common sense one or the other....but I see that every day with parents letting little 4 year old Johnny or Suzie's walk down town by them selves...In this day and age I see no difference the danger...at least Jessica would die doing what she must truly in her heart love doing however hard we may find that to swallow.

I'm glad my daughters are just trying to compete for a roster spot on some Collage team somewhere ...and I will continue to pray over them asking to keep them from getting brain damage or paralyzed or killed from injury in their chosen battle ground...One thing I do know for sure Jessica... I will add you to my prayer list.

May God place a hedge of protection around you.


----------



## damies (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Firstly, I'm not saying anyone should or shouldn't do anything....

One thing many of you may not all be aware of; Here in Oz, at 16, Jessica is old enough to legally:
- Leave school and join the workforce (@ 14years and 9 months actually)
- Drive a car un-supervised (some restrictions)
- Hold a full boat licence
- Enter a contract (including marriage, purchase or rent a house, car, boat etc.)

So while her parents may support her endeavour, they legally have no control over her (though obviously she would have trouble doing this without her parents financial backing)

But interestingly she is still not deemed an adult... if she was to commit a crime she would be tried as a child in the children's court (until she is 17) and she can not legally buy alcohol or cigarettes or even enter a nightclub etc until she is 18.

So the difference between Jessica (16) and Laura (13) is that here in QLD there are no Legal obstacles. I will be interested to see if any of the countries that she transits through have differing laws that cause complications for her.

I can say, I wish I had the opportunity to make this kind of voyage at any age.

Dave.


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

I've been writing a series of articles about Jessica Watson's planned voyage and will continue to follow her progress daily.

You can find the articles here.

Murph'


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

captainmurph said:


> I've been writing a series of articles about Jessica Watson's planned voyage and will continue to follow her progress daily.
> 
> You can find the articles here.
> 
> Murph'


It's more fun if you just blabber about it here. Saves me the schlepping.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> It's more fun if you just blabber about it here. Saves me the schlepping.


I agree whole heartedly!!...Post it here!..these forums take enough of my time ..


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

smackdaddy said:


> Check out the article I ran across in another forum. Anybody see any cause for concern in the story below? Isn't she supposed to be the skipper?


Smack- excellent point, if she is experienced and mature enough to circumnavigate solo she should be the one to decide when SHE thinks it's the right time to leave. Like you I have a bad feeling about this one, hope I'm wrong.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah jrd, this part was particularly silly:

_"We've made sure that we don't send her out into some blistering gale."_

That's quite a weather window on a circumnavigation.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

I do agree that she does not give off vybes which instill confidence; 

but well I was soloing in my12'dinghy around the bay at a younger age, came extremely close to crewing on World safari 2 at 16 on a circumnavigation and solo delivered yachts at 18, as crew at 15, so looking back - I was bulletproof. What an idiot I was - but it was fun. 

Regardless of what is said or advised or what we think, she is going anyway so wish her a fast safe trip.


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

She leaves Sunday.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Regarding leaving....My gut tells me its a joint decision in any campaign not just this one...tactician, manager whoever...it's not just the skippers decision to make....come on guys your nit-picking.

Picking a fight with the big guy down at the bar is not the reason for going down there...getting a drink is...but if he jumps you once you there minding your own business then you have to deal with it.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

St Anna said:


> I was bulletproof. What an idiot I was - but it was fun.


Now that's the truth. It's easy to pontificate now - but you nailed that one. It was great being an idiot back in the day. I still enjoy it actually.

And, you're right, at the end of it all, I hope she has a safe, successful trip.


----------



## Billabong (Sep 6, 2009)

Well - she's off.....

"Teenage adventurer Jessica Watson is finally set sail on her quest to make history. Well-wishers thronged The Spit in Sydney's Middle Harbour as the 16-year-old cast off around 9am (AEDT) in her yacht Ella's Pink Lady."

Jessica Watson sets sail


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

GO Jess..Our prayers are with you...you've got guts girl!


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Its great to see her on her way, and wishing her lots of fun and new memories all good. It seems she is not the only young lady attempting a single sail non stop around the world. With following this site Where Next? - Bob Williams read where Bob was talking with a young lady in the Canaries, who might be doing the same but not with as much coverage. Have contacted Bob to see if can learn more.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Lordy, lordy...this can't turn out well.



> Pic : Bathtime in the sun with the cockpit covered in cosmetics!


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

smackdaddy, you're too funny....but good point!


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

You do know Ella is her major sponsor. Sounds like she's got her marketing head screwed on correctly. Smart young lady!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh, I never had any doubt about that. Definitely a smart young marketer - as are the rest of the "team members" around her. But is that the point?


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, its the means to the end goal. What I mean is that her goal or dream is to sail around the world. To do that as safely as possible takes a lot of bread. So how does a driven 13 year old do that? Over the 3 years dreaming and planning, she see's a record opportunity that will attract sponsors, that will pay for what she needs to to make the dream come true. So yes, I guess that is the point, or at least the part that makes it all happen for her.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Seems to me that the continued sponsorship is probably a contractual obligation. The fact is that this record attempt is already practically redundant.

The 14 year old in the Netherlands has nearly a three year headstart on Ms Watson (now heading for 17 years old) and she will get away soon enough. If they both finish the difference between their trip ends will be Ms Watson's record period, then it's gone for her.

It will be quite disheartening for Ms Watson to know that the end of her record is already sailing behind her.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Unless you have heard differently ..they are not letting her sail though.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Stillraining said:


> Unless you have heard differently ..they are not letting her sail though.


I think its just a matter of time . . . . and I don't think it'll be 3 years


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't think the thirteen year old will be sailing any time soon as not only is her age against her but so will be her strength, she would be I think a long way from developing the needed strength, among many other things.


----------



## flitemdic (Aug 22, 2009)

.....and the fact that one of her parents don't really want her to go. That by itself should nix it.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

lporcano said:


> Jessica is, I believe, attempting two records. One would be youngest to solo circumnavigate and the second would be youngest solo non-stop. Laura is not planning a non-stop, so if Jessica is successful at going non-stop then she would still hold that record. Mike Perham who currently holds the youngest circumnavigation record, was also attempting the non-stop record and fell short as he was forced to stop for repairs. Laura is planning a fairly conservative route, as far as circumnavigations go.


As I've said before, I confess that it's the 'non stop' aspect of the Watson girl's voyage that worries me the most. even the most experienced of solo sailors have suffered mental health problems on non stop circumnavigations.

Then again most 16 year old girls are barking mad to begin with so perhaps that may be an advantage.....


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

tdw said:


> As I've said before, I confess that it's the 'non stop' aspect of the Watson girl's voyage that worries me the most. even the most experienced of solo sailors have suffered mental health problems on non stop circumnavigations...
> 
> Then again most 16 year old girls are barking mad to begin with so perhaps that may be an advantage.....


I concur on the first part.

As for the second....
Giggles and grinns...I will let mine know how *you *feel about her..:laugher...your in for it now..


----------



## erikdj (Jun 16, 2008)

Stillraining said:


> Unless you have heard differently ..they are not letting her sail though.


Good. Finally someone has some sense. There's enough armchair sailors and sponsors who seem bent on vicariously living through this child.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it society, common sense or discrimination.

Historical question - what age was Christopher Columbus when he first set sail and then discovered Americas..


----------



## erikdj (Jun 16, 2008)

artbyjody said:


> Is it society, common sense or discrimination.
> 
> Historical question - what age was Christopher Columbus when he first set sail and then discovered Americas..


The average lifespan of a man in the 15th century was 30 years. I'm not sure that's a fair comparison. The age of consent for marriage was also 12. Not sure we want to roll back to that either.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

erikdj said:


> The average lifespan of a man in the 15th century was 30 years. I'm not sure that's a fair comparison. The age of consent for marriage was also 12. Not sure we want to roll back to that either.


And your point is - dismissing a right of passage because of age alone.. seems barbaric in a way... because historically - history is defined by those young because they didn't have the life to look forward to...


----------



## erikdj (Jun 16, 2008)

artbyjody said:


> And your point is - dismissing a right of passage because of age alone..


I agree with you in part. It's not her age alone, but coupled with her seemingly lack of poor judgement in the incident that left her dismasted. Her own log stated that she saw the freighter on radar at 2am and noted that she went below to take a nap. She collided less than 15 minutes later.

So from that I conclude (as did the Queensland maritime authority) that at her age (maturity level is perhaps a better word), she lacks sufficient experience and judgement to proceed safely.

Not every 16 year old is the same. But this one sure seems pretty immature and inexperienced.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

erikdj said:


> I agree with you in part. It's not her age alone, but coupled with her seemingly lack of poor judgement in the incident that left her dismasted. Her own log stated that she saw the freighter on radar at 2am and noted that she went below to take a nap. She collided less than 15 minutes later.
> 
> So from that I conclude (as did the Queensland maritime authority) that at her age (maturity level is perhaps a better word), she lacks sufficient experience and judgement to proceed safely.
> 
> Not every 16 year old is the same. But this one sure seems pretty immature and inexperienced.


I am 40 and ran aground at something documented. Your pint <well enjoy it> point is? Age is not relevant... experience is or desire to gain it.. I rest my case..


----------



## erikdj (Jun 16, 2008)

artbyjody said:


> I am 40 and ran aground at something documented.


We all make mistakes, certainly--I won't debate with you on the example you raised. There are simply too many factors and really not germane to this topic. But I doubt you looked out at a beach off your bow, shrugged your shoulders and went below to fix a cocktail. Jessica's error was egregious and demonstrative of someone who is inexperienced or lacks clear judgement. Either of which is correctable with time and a lot of sailing.

I hope she succeeds in circumnavigation some day. But it seems that this particular 16 year old child needs more time and experience as master of her vessel.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

erikdj said:


> We all make mistakes, certainly--I won't debate with you on the example you raised. There are simply too many factors and really not germane to this topic. But I doubt you looked out at a beach off your bow, shrugged your shoulders and went below to fix a cocktail. Jessica's error was egregious and demonstrative of someone who is inexperienced or lacks clear judgement. Either of which is correctable with time and a lot of sailing.
> 
> I hope she succeeds in circumnavigation some day. But it seems that this particular 16 year old child needs more time and experience as master of "
> 
> ...


----------



## erikdj (Jun 16, 2008)

artbyjody said:


> You would be wrong - my running aground.. see the BoatUS story sept edition, sometimes mistakes are not the lack of experience but more of circumstance regardless these are are the tools to learn from..


I looked up the September 2009 issue but couldn't find a story that sounded like the one you described. If you have a link, you can PM me, I'd be interested to read it or post it here if you don't mind. In any case, we obviously differ in our interpretation of what happened to Jessica the first day she was out on her boat trial. I don't think that in her case it was a matter of circumstance, but of negligence. There are things that are beyond our control (the weather being a sailors biggest), but we mitigate those risks through action. A lot of the choices we make are based on knowledge, skill and experience (like not leaving at the peak of hurricane season, etc).

You're not the first person to interpret or dismiss the incident with the freighter as something beyond her control and, indeed, I hope you're right. Because if not, then only blind luck will keep Jessica safe, and as those of us who sail know, there isn't a whole lot of blind luck to carry one around the world on a boat.


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

With age comes wisdom. How many times have we heard that? I look back at things I did 20 years ago, or things I said, attitudes towards things.... I come to a situation that was similar to something many years ago and think, now when I was 20 I would've just......, but now I'm gonna do this.....and it's usually less inspired. I feel the same concern for any youngster's safety, but it's ONLY because I've been around long enough to see the dangers for what they are. Anyway, I thought we were supposed to be developing into a more enlightened society, not a nanny planet. Isn't it better that these youths go on their adventures with the support they have, than have them steal away in the night, alone? If some kid said they were gonna sail away with no support, some would decry them as being so foolish when there are such great support methods in place. Here, we have kids that are willing to take the challenge, and despite having worldwide support in some form or another, they're called foolish for thinking such a thing. Maybe they won't all make it. Maybe they're not supposed to. That's life. Remember?


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

erikdj said:


> I looked up the September 2009 issue but couldn't find a story that sounded like the one you described. If you have a link, you can PM me, I'd be interested to read it or post it here if you don't mind. In any case, we obviously differ in our interpretation of what happened to Jessica the first day she was out on her boat trial. I don't think that in her case it was a matter of circumstance, but of negligence. There are things that are beyond our control (the weather being a sailors biggest), but we mitigate those risks through action. A lot of the choices we make are based on knowledge, skill and experience (like not leaving at the peak of hurricane season, etc).
> 
> You're not the first person to interpret or dismiss the incident with the freighter as something beyond her control and, indeed, I hope you're right. Because if not, then only blind luck will keep Jessica safe, and as those of us who sail know, there isn't a whole lot of blind luck to carry one around the world on a boat.


Yeah there is Reid Ho.. I remeber being towed by Slingshot we came to 100 ft of a commercial container ship... They never saw it I picked it off AIS only. just because **** happens - doesn't mean your not qualified. Slingshot had now idea until I called it and demanded a course change... Fact is **** happens - to derail the gal on unsubstantiated claims - ridiculous...


----------



## erikdj (Jun 16, 2008)

seabreeze_97 said:


> Maybe they won't all make it. Maybe they're not supposed to. That's life. Remember?


Or Darwinism...

Cynicism aside...I'm about to go have dinner, so the soap box will be put away--I promise. What you wrote, seabreeze, is so true about so many things and a very romantic view of how parents and children should relate. Modern parents do try (as mine did) to say things like "I know you're going to have sex, so let me educate you about how to be safe.." And extrapolate that to drinking, etc. I think, however, the situation is a bit different than a teenager sneaking out of the house to go smoke, drink or drive around town with his friends (Speaking from experience). What's the difference if Jessica chooses to gain experience crewing on a boat circumnavigating the world and then attempted it solo? Joshua Slocum was 51 and had decades of experience as master of a vessel before attempting to circumnavigate alone. No one's saying (at least I'm not) that Jessica shouldn't attempt it, only attempt it when she's ready.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

erikdj said:


> Or Darwinism...
> 
> Cynicism aside...I'm about to go have dinner, so the soap box will be put away--I promise. What you wrote, seabreeze, is so true about so many things and a very romantic view of how parents and children should relate. Modern parents do try (as mine did) to say things like "I know you're going to have sex, so let me educate you about how to be safe.." And extrapolate that to drinking, etc. I think, however, the situation is a bit different than a teenager sneaking out of the house to go smoke, drink or drive around town with his friends (Speaking from experience). What's the difference if Jessica chooses to gain experience crewing on a boat circumnavigating the world and then attempted it solo? Joshua Slocum was 51 and had decades of experience as master of a vessel before attempting to circumnavigate alone. No one's saying (at least I'm not) that Jessica shouldn't attempt it, only attempt it when she's ready.


Who are are you to decide - done it?


----------



## osirissail (Oct 27, 2009)

- - A nice short and concise recap of where she is and her latest video clips is available at: "www(dot)examiner(dot)com/x-23258-Grand-Rapids-Sailing-Examiner~topic409640-Jessica-Watson-Solo-Circumnavigation?selstate=topcat#breadcrumb"

From viewing some of the videos she is making and posting I get the impression that she is "along for the ride" on an automatic/automated boat. Currently for the next month she will be in relatively calm and gentle sea conditions where the "automatics" work fine. But wait until see gets to the Roaring 40's and tries round Cape Horn and the "automatics" cann't handle it. That will be the test of whether she really is a RTW sailor or not. The young men who did the same thing before her were all taxed to the extreme trying to stay alive and in control of their boats.


----------



## erikdj (Jun 16, 2008)

artbyjody said:


> Fact is **** happens - to derail the gal on unsubstantiated claims - ridiculous...


Agreed. **** does happen. I would argue that it's not unsubstantiated. The things I was quoting come from her own log, not from a third-party. She admits and documents seeing the vessel on radar. She admits going down below and no one disputes that approx. 15 minutes later, she struck the container ship and dismasted her vessel. Did the container ship change course? Possibly. Did they continue on without stopping? Definitely. Did she fail to monitor the situation for the 15 minutes between target acquisition and impact and thus deprive herself of any opportunity to take corrective action to avoid the collision? By her own account, it appears that way.

Anyway... We're all just observers in this situation. I can't effect any change one way or the other. It's up to the ozzies, her parents and God. Whatever happens, I hope she's safe.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

erikdj said:


> Agreed. **** does happen. I would argue that it's not unsubstantiated. The things I was quoting come from her own log, not from a third-party. She admits and documents seeing the vessel on radar. She admits going down below and no one disputes that approx. 15 minutes later, she struck the container ship and dismasted her vessel. Did the container ship change course? Possibly. Did they continue on without stopping? Definitely. Did she fail to monitor the situation for the 15 minutes between target acquisition and impact and thus deprive herself of any opportunity to take corrective action to avoid the collision? By her own account, it appears that way.
> 
> Anyway... We're all just observers in this situation. I can't effect any change one way or the other. It's up to the ozzies, her parents and God. Whatever happens, I hope she's safe.


Listen - not argumentative. Sometimes you make deicsions or learn from others and (example) mine a learning experience.. As much as we all want to be awesome sailors we are subjected to events beyond us...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

erikdj said:


> I agree with you in part. It's not her age alone, but coupled with her seemingly lack of poor judgement in the incident that left her dismasted. Her own log stated that she saw the freighter on radar at 2am and noted that she went below to take a nap. She collided less than 15 minutes later.
> 
> So from that I conclude (as did the Queensland maritime authority) that at her age (maturity level is perhaps a better word), she lacks sufficient experience and judgement to proceed safely.
> 
> Not every 16 year old is the same. But this one sure seems pretty immature and inexperienced.


WE all make mistakes...Hers was a big one that could have cost her, her life...She learned from it and is probably better prepared to be in a shipping lane now then most of us...Remember how safe you drive after you get into a fender bender?...same deal...your awareness perks up and you are way more alert then you have been in a long time...Then it wears off a bit but you still never forget the lesson.

She is gaining experience every single day that builds on itself..more so then i would at age 52 as her mind is tack sharp and receiving input from every receptor of her young brain..Her first storm will ready her for the next one and so it goes...Nobody wants the mother of all storms to hit the first day out..If she gets enough lessons along the way she will be just as prepared for the southern ocean as all but a few of the greatest sailors alive.

Sailing a boat is easy ...Keeping your self together when things hit the fan is the hard part...She already passed that test.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Stillraining said:


> WE all make mistakes...Hers was a big one that could have cost her, her life...She learned from it and is probably better prepared to be in a shipping lane now then most of us...Remember how safe you drive after you get into a fender bender?...same deal...your awareness perks up and you are way more alert then you have been in a long time...Then it wears off a bit but you still never forget the lesson.
> 
> She is gaining experience every single day that builds on itself..more so then i would at age 52 as her mind is tack sharp and receiving input from every receptor of her young brain..Her first storm will ready her for the next one and so it goes...Nobody wants the mother of all storms to hit the first day out..If she gets enough lessons along the way she will be just as prepared for the southern ocean as all but a few of the greatest sailors alive.


Age doesn't make "experience" notable nut what you gain from the experience..

Jesus seriously - eye opening is only defined by when you open your eyes and take it in... /


----------



## erikdj (Jun 16, 2008)

artbyjody said:


> Who are are you to decide - done it?


hahaa... Like the rest of us on this thread, I'm just another person with an opinion. Nope, I'm working towards circumnavigation some day. So in that regard I'm as unqualified as the rest of us who haven't done that either. But that's what this thread is about, right? Sharing our thoughts.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

erikdj said:


> hahaa... Like the rest of us on this thread, I'm just another person with an opinion. Nope, I'm working towards circumnavigation some day. So in that regard I'm as unqualified as the rest of us who haven't done that either. But that's what this thread is about, right? Sharing our thoughts.


We all are unqualified...as we can never prepare for the unexpected..


----------



## SundancerKid (Dec 21, 2008)

artbyjody said:


> Is it society, common sense or discrimination.
> 
> Historical question - what age was Christopher Columbus when he first set sail and then discovered Americas..


Easy one:

He claims to have been 10 when he first went to sea although I doubt that was as Master. He was about 41 when he set sail on his first trip to the Americas (precise date of birth is not known). I also doubt either trip was solo. He died at the grand age (for those days) of about 55 years.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

artbyjody said:


> Is it society, common sense or discrimination.
> 
> Historical question - what age was Christopher Columbus when he first set sail and then discovered Americas..


Columbus was born in 1451. He claimed to have made his first voyage at the age of ten but his first recorded voyage was in 1476 and he was in his early forties when he sailed for the Orient.

Do I win a prize ? (I'll have to share it with Wikipedia)


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Stillraining said:


> Sailing a boat is easy ...Keeping your self together when things hit the fan is the hard part...She already passed that test.


Sorry Still, I don't think having things "hit the fan" when you're 10 minutes from home qualifies. When Jessica experiences a broken steering cable, mainsail halyard or cap shroud when she is 2000 miles from land and then manages OK, then I'll agree that she has passed the test.

Osirissail - unless I've missed something this is a "non-stop" trip via Suez and Panama, she isn't (I believe) going anywhere near the Roaring Forties or Cape Horn. But that's not necessarily good news - I sailed into 70-80 knots 15 degrees from the Equator where my boat was doing 7 knots under bare poles and surfing every time I lost concentration. Besides, in my experience half of the electronics she has won't be working after a few months.

Anyway, she's on her way, the speculation is over, let's hold thumbs that she stays safe and watch what she does (or doesn't).


----------



## SundancerKid (Dec 21, 2008)

Omatako said:


> Osirissail - unless I've missed something this is a "non-stop" trip via Suez and Panama, she isn't (I believe) going anywhere near the Roaring Forties or Cape Horn.


Sorry Omatako but I think you may have missed something. Her route takes her north across the equator then gradually down into the southern ocean, a quick lap of the planet and back home to Australia.

Jessica Watson - youngest ever to sail around the world

You may be confusing her with Laura Dekker (sp?) who was planning a trip via Panama - but she is not planning it to be unassisted or non-stop.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

I think, if my memory serves me correctly from Jesse Martin's voyage, to 'qualify' for the youngest non-stop round the world record you must round at least one cape.


----------



## osirissail (Oct 27, 2009)

- - Jessica Watson's website has a whole page devoted to her route which is north to the equator; south to Cape Horn; then an north/south arc in the Atlantic to Cape of Good Hope then straight across the Indian Ocean. Unless the North Pole ice melts this is the only route to go around the world without touching land. The north loop to the equator is to satisfy the accepted definition of "around the world by crossing "all medians and the equator". Here is her website: Jessica Watson - youngest ever to sail around the world
- - It is interesting though that the major "record keeper" organizations for sailing records have both dropped/discontinued the "youngest" categories and will not recognize her if she succeeds. Jesse Martin is the last recognized record holder by these organizations. I suspect the organizations thought it best to not "officially" encourage underage/under-experienced kids from killing themselves. Most likely a self-protective actions to also prevent silly lawsuits.
- - So that means everybody subsequent to Jesse Martin will be "un-official" record holders, which is not a great problem for Jessica Watson as she is involved in a major marketing endeavor with all her "sponsors" and media hyped event. If she succeeds - like Tanya Anebi did many years ago - Jessica will have a good source of income from appearances, books, and other PR projects for a few years - just like Tanyai Anebi.
- - The British chap - Mike - started out on the same quest, ATW, unassisted, non-stop but had a major equipment failure off Spain/Portugal and had to put into port for repairs. He then shifted categories to RTW, assisted and changed his route to transit the Panama Canal. So he had an easier time by avoiding the Capes on his return to England. He has a nice website.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

SundancerKid said:


> You may be confusing her with Laura Dekker (sp?) who was planning a trip via Panama - but she is not planning it to be unassisted or non-stop.


Obviously I was, my apologies. I guess I made an assumption based on the understanding that they were both chasing the same record. So Jessica is going around the Capes and Laura is going through Panama. Now I'm really confused. These are two widely different targets. I guess my assumption was also incorrect. In Which case Jessica nas nothing to worry about when it comes to Laura "immediately" beaking her record.

And given that Jessica is going Southern Ocean, she will be at points on earth on her voyage where you cannot get further away from the next human being. Now I'm really convinced these people are borderline suicidal.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

With all the support she has I'm very surprised that the tracking of her route was not in place when she left as it seems everything else was to the max, have seen reports on her blog that she is in such a place but is she really, just beinging to wonder out loud.


----------



## osirissail (Oct 27, 2009)

- - I would suggest the tracking systems were always in place and she also has multiple tracking systems so the support group knows exactly where she is at all times except for maybe a system failure or power failure.
- - What arose IMHO, was the old "dual standard" between female and male - a young female alone versus a male teenager raises the possibility - in our seemingly increasing world of less than moral people - of a "nut" trying to make himself a name or whatever by intercepting her. Personally, I think the odds there are really very remote - but they do exist as does running into whales and freighters. So IMHO they went with the conservative approach and only post her past approximate positions. Really, who needs to know the Lat/long down to 3 decimal places? The Google map scale with her location symbol overlay - the symbol covers an area bigger than most Pacific Islands and we get a fine idea of where she is.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

good point guess I'm just too much of a trusting person and not into thinking of the bad people beinging out there getting involved with such things.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Omatako said:


> Sorry Still, I don't think having things "hit the fan" when you're 10 minutes from home qualifies. When Jessica experiences a broken steering cable, mainsail halyard or cap shroud when she is 2000 miles from land and then manages OK, then I'll agree that she has passed the test.
> 
> Anyway, she's on her way, the speculation is over, let's hold thumbs that she stays safe and watch what she does (or doesn't).


Your point is well received..and I have to say you are correct in a way I guess...My view point is she didn't miss a stride, call for mommy or get to rattled over the whole affair... But stayed calm, dealt with it *and* the inevitable onslaught of chritisism

It just showed some moxie and much needed grit this undertaking will demand right off the get go on her part....regardless of all the cause and effect arguments.


----------



## Livinondreams (Feb 26, 2008)

Well apparently Watson might have some other competition, Abby Sunderland, sister to Zac whom just completed his circumnavigation is planning on her record attempt in an open 40 her dad got her for her 16th birthday.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey dreams - and they'll be many more I'm betting.

What do you think about the whole "youngest around the world" thing?


----------



## Livinondreams (Feb 26, 2008)

To each their own, I just think that all this rushing these kids are doing trying to set records just so someone else can do better the next year isn't what its all about. I would think that the better experience and adventure would be to take your time while circumnavigating and explore new places, experience different cultures and meet new people. I guess it all depends on exactly what kind of adventure you are looking for. Hands down to Jessica and the fellow record chasers, thats a pretty amazing feat at 16 years old. 

I wish my 16th birthday present was a sailboat to sail around the world on....I must admit I am a little jealous


----------



## flitemdic (Aug 22, 2009)

Livinondreams said:


> I wish my 16th birthday present was a sailboat to sail around the world on....I must admit I am a little jealous


Ain't that the truth. In fact, I'd still accept it for my 45th. And with good graces. And I wouldn't take it around the world. And I'd keep it nice and shiny. And I'd even give out rides to whomever bought it for me.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*depraved indifference*

Today about 20 min. up the road a little girl was buried. Her mom fell asleep at the wheel of her car. A real tragedy. Depraved indifference???
My son is a high functioning autistic. He is in the Marine Junior ROTC at his high school. He is in the 9th grade and I think the only freshman on the exhibiion team. Takes that 8.5 pound Daisy rifle and works magic with it. Leaders of his ROTC say they don't have to teach him. He just watches and then he does it. UNREAL!!!! I used to put limits on my sons abilities, but no more. He is the bomb. He now has his learners permit to drive. And for a 15 year old, he does OK. I think a 15 year old in a car can do much more damage than a 15 year old in a boat. My son also would like to have a scooter (this one Super 8 150, Photos, Specifications, Features and Comparisons - Kymco USA ). He also likes the Harley 1200. I look out for my son everyday. So, he may not get the 1200. He will likely get the scooter though. If he gets hurt, will I go to jail. Gosh I hope not. I'm taking every precaution possible. Stay off the main road and teaching good driving habits. I don't think I would be anymore responsible if my son got injured than the mother who lost her daughter. As well, although it is scary, I don't think Jessica's parents would be responsible either. By the way, my son is now half on, half off the exhibition team. He is now on the color guard. He carried the Marine flag in the Christmas parade and he presents at all athletic events as well. I love my son. I would NEVER do anything to jeprodize his safety. Would I let him sail around the world????????? No, I wouldn't. He doesn't have the maturity. Does Jessica?????? By the way, another you lady is setting off. Abby Sunderland. Abby Sunderland | Abigail Sunderland | Wild Eyes | Solo Circumvent | Shoecity.com Sponsor


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

I agree 100% hillbilly. 

For what it's worth I am also one of those here that doesn't understand the race around the world quick as you can only to beat a record part of it, but then I guess that is a different discussion all together.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chall, Don't know that I was saying that I disagree with what is going on. I think if I were looking to have a grand adventure, I'd want to take my time and really have fun. Get to know some of the locals. I read a lot about the Appalachian Trail. The mesmorizing part about the trail is not so much the beauty or the walk itself but the people the backpacker meets. There are special people called trail angels who disperse upon many of the backpackers something called trail magic. This may be a lift to town, a barn to sleep in for the night or a free meal. Things happen when people look to do the right thing. Thats where the adventure lies. And for the sailer. Magic happens there as well. It may come in the form of a tow with no strings attached, a potluck dinner on the beach and you have little or nothing to contribute, or the offer of a nice fillet of shark. In Margaret Dye's book, "Dinghy Cruising" she told of being offered a couple of skinned out reindeer. That may have been a bit much for their boat The Wanderer, but I doubt they turned down the tenderloin. I have a really difficult time dealing with hateful people. We ran into one today at IHOP. He said something to my wife that was mildly insulting. I'm sure his wife heard him say it. And I made eye contact with her to let her know I was ready for him if he ran his mouth once more. But the good in people out weighs the bad. And the adventure is in the good. Pick up an AT book sometime if you like to read. Jeff Alt has the best I've ever read. It's titled, "A walk for Sunshine". Now that is an adventure.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

I don't disagree with what is going on at all either.......If that's her dream then good on her.

I just think I will be one of these guys who's attempt at circumnavigation may take 15 years, and even then I may turn around at the end if I find a pretty little island off in that direction..

As for hateful people I do know what you mean. I am no better at dealing with them than the next guy...especially at this time of year!
I did promise myself in the middle of some tough circumstances a few years back that I would never become one. IMHO life is just too short for bitterness.

Thanks very much for the book tip, I will definitely have a look for it.


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

I take it, this kind of thing Cant be avoided. I mean if your Sleeping at 2:30AM , theres Nothing to tell you that another Boat, Rock, Sea Serpant is near by :-0


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well - it looks like Jess is rockin':

JESSICA CONQUERS CAPE HORN!

Wednesday, 13 January 2010 (10.00pm AEDT)

We are incredibly proud to announce that Jessica Watson has conquered the Mount Everest of the maritime world by rounding Cape Horn this evening at 8.40pm (AEDT), doing so in 40 knot winds, mist, drizzle and a bumpy 4 metre sea.

However, the miserable conditions have not dampened the spirits of this inspirational 16 year old who is having the time of her life out there!

The predicted gales hit as scheduled today and Jessica has been sailing in 30-40 knot winds for the past 24 hours, but they are expected to abate soon as she heads north east towards the Falklands.

Jessica has now sailed 9,800nm on day 88 of her solo circumnavigation as she approaches the half way mark of her journey. Whilst there is much work still to do for Jessica, this day is one she will never forget.

Fnally, a huge thank you to all the loyal bloggers for your wonderful contributions to Jessica’s journey to date. The image below is a tribute to Jessica and her team on behalf of all the bloggers, from blogger Samurai (Sam).

More detailed updates on Jessica’s rounding will be posted tomorrow (AEDT).
__________________


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

65knots, four knockdowns, one of them to 180 degreees. And she didn't even lose the rig.

Tough boat - tough chick. Wow.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Knocked down four times ? Okay I get to be the bad person and ask, was she hove to ? Flying storm sails ? Running before the storm ? Did she deploy a sea anchor, drogue ? Did the drogue fail ? ....

Or was she just sailing along eating her oatmeal under reefed sails letting the boat get knocked down repeatedly while hoping for the best ?

If my boat got knocked down four times in a row I might start wondering if I was doing something wrong ...

Being knocked down multiple times and not losing your rig, I don't call that being prepared, or being skilled, I call that plain old being lucky.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

My understanding is that she was prepared for the weather they believed was going to hit her, as it turns out it was a lot more than expected. I would say for her safety she road it out instead of going on deck and chancing being in further grave danger. She has done very well up to now and hope she continues the same.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

theartfuldodger said:


> My understanding is that she was prepared for the weather they believed was going to hit her, as it turns out it was a lot more than expected. I would say for her safety she road it out instead of going on deck and chancing being in further grave danger. She has done very well up to now and hope she continues the same.


Don't get me wrong, I totally have respect for her, and I am very impressed she isn't running for safe harbor after being knocked down a few times.  I'm not there, I don't have any idea what is happening. I brought it up above (being the bad person) for the sake of discussion.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

wind_magic said:


> Being knocked down multiple times and not losing your rig, I don't call that being prepared, or being skilled, I call that plain old being lucky.


Sometimes lucky works just fine. Look, at some point, skill and preparedness no longer factor into the equation. Seriously. Look at the Fastnet and Sydney/Hobart disasters. The guys that went through that freely admitted that they became helpless at some point.

I don't know exactly what she did or didn't do in terms of techniques. But one thing she did brilliantly was shut the boat up and stay inside when things went bonkers. That's one of the main lessons from Fastnet.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> Sometimes lucky works just fine. Look, at some point, skill and preparedness no longer factor into the equation. Seriously. Look at the Fastnet and Sydney/Hobart disasters. The guys that went through that freely admitted that they became helpless at some point.
> 
> I don't know exactly what she did or didn't do in terms of techniques. But one thing she did brilliantly was shut the boat up and stay inside when things went bonkers. That's one of the main lessons from Fastnet.


Which is great as long as you have open waters ahead of you... She did and did it right for that size vessel. Plus the fact that she isn't screaming "GET ME OUT OF HERE!" Shows her toughness... 
I believe that she will suceed in life after she completes this voyage. When there are tough decisions to be made and will not be scrambling for cover or the easy way out...


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes, I agree, mostly. 

Like I said, I'm not there, this is arm chair sailing at its finest. Let me kick back and swirl the ice around in my glass for a minute. 

We don't know how bad the conditions were, maybe another sailor with more or less experience would have been knocked down 10 times instead of 4, or maybe another sailor would have had storm sails up, ran off, and not been knocked down at all. Who can say. I guess my only point, if I even had one, is that if it were regular Joe or Jane sailor and you heard they had been knocked down, you would expect that they had exhausted all normal means and methods of heavy weather sailing before that happened. And I'm not suggesting that Jessica Watson didn't do that, I'm just saying that a capable sailor would have. There are heavy weather sailing methods that experienced sailors use to avoid being knocked down.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Boasun said:


> Which is great as long as you have open waters ahead of you... She did and did it right for that size vessel. Plus the fact that she isn't screaming "GET ME OUT OF HERE!" Shows her toughness...
> I believe that she will suceed in life after she completes this voyage. When there are tough decisions to be made and will not be scrambling for cover or the easy way out...


Thank you for writing that Boasun, see, that is what my question was, I just wanted to know if it was the right tactic for that boat, but I can't find a way of asking that without making it sound like I'm dumping on the kid, and I'm not.  I'm just trying to learn something from it, because some day it might be me.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

From what I could discern, she was under storm jib alone and caught 4 rogue waves (these seem to be frequent in higher latitudes) which rolled her. Could be that breaking seas on her stern rounded the boat up and knocked it down as well. She made the call, as being a solo sailor in a 70 knot storm, to stay in the cabin rather than risking being swept off with no possibility of recovery. Considering she got rolled 180*, I'd say it was a good call because she likely would not have been around to report the next day had she been topside. Isn't "Stay with the boat" the biggest lesson learned over the years of storms, survival and lost sailors?


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

CharlieCobra said:


> From what I could discern, she was under storm jib alone and caught 4 rogue waves (these seem to be frequent in higher latitudes) which rolled her. Could be that breaking seas on her stern rounded the boat up and knocked it down as well. She made the call, as being a solo sailor in a 70 knot storm, to stay in the cabin rather than risking being swept off with no possibility of recovery. Considering she got rolled 180*, I'd say it was a good call because she likely would not have been around to report the next day had she been topside. Isn't "Stay with the boat" the biggest lesson learned over the years of storms, survival and lost sailors?


Yes I remember reading a story not too long ago about a boat that went over throwing the captain out of the cockpit and somehow he managed to scramble back on, but he nearly lost his life, I can't remember where I read it though.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

This list will give you over 100 reasons to not get flicked.

Lifesling Case History

As you say CC, staying with the boat seems to be rule UNO from everything I read.

Great discussion.


----------



## Alannc44 (Dec 3, 2008)

CharlieCobra said:


> Considering she got rolled 180*, I'd say it was a good call because she likely would not have been around to report the next day had she been topside. Isn't "Stay with the boat" the biggest lesson learned over the years of storms, survival and lost sailors?


This is one thing I don't understand about her report: If she went 180 does that mean she actually had the mast vertically upside down, or did she "roll" 360 degrees?


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

She had the mast 180* down, no roll.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Half roll....


Alannc44 said:


> This is one thing I don't understand about her report: If she went 180 does that mean she actually had the mast vertically upside down, or did she "roll" 360 degrees?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

At that point it really doesn't matter. 1 degree here, 2 degrees there, you're still upside down.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I am glad that the Guinness people, and various sailing organizations have stopped recognizing "youngest boy/girl to sail around the world." If a kid wants to go sailing around the world, and can afford to do so, let them. But, to attempt the feat as a means of acquiring fame and fortune; NO! Begging sponsorship? *NO!!* :hothead

Slocum, and Aebi, probably others, did it in their time on their own time on their own dime, for reasons that came from within themselves. These kids are either pushed into it by their parents, or imitating someone else, whose parents pushed them into it. This whole category of "Youngest Sailor", reminds me of the "Balloon Boy" incident. The only motivation that I can fathom for either is Fame and Fortune. And frankly, I am loosing patience with it.

I suggest that there should be a new recognised category of _Oldest unsponsored person to circumnavigate alone and unassisted_.

Now, maybe I'm being too harsh on Jessica . I really haven't followed her trials & trivials, and don't want to. My post is more directed at Abby Slocum, and more so at _her parents_ who have helped her, and her brother, promote their "adventure" like PT Barnum. These kids are being exploited!:hothead


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

OK, so now I've visited her website, and the whole thing makes me sick.uke

Sponsors : Check

Merchandise : Check

And it seems that her mission, "to become the youngest person to sail solo non-stop and unassisted around the World." went out the window after she and the freighter "came together," and her mast and deck were damaged.


----------



## sorenb (Aug 22, 2008)

*biased opinions*



eherlihy said:


> Now, maybe I'm being too harsh on Jessica . I really haven't followed her trials & trivials, and don't want to. My post is more directed at Abby Slocum, and more so at _her parents_ who have helped her, and her brother, promote their "adventure" like PT Barnum. These kids are being exploited!:hothead


You really have a lot of following to do before airing your totally unfounded opinion. You don´t want to follow Jessica´s trivials; still your next post goes on about sponsoring etc. - from a cursory check of her website I guess. I am not sure what the value of that particular post is. Again: you have much research to do.
For your information: Jessica is NOT going for any RECORD. Just showing to HERSELF what she can do. So far she has done quite succesfully what she set out to do. 
Never mind the records: No doubt she will turn up on various lists of accomplished sailors. On top of that she seems (from her blog) to be a very kind person showing an extreme capacity to overcome physical and psychological hardship.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 3, 2008)

eherlihy said:


> Now, maybe I'm being too harsh on Jessica . I really haven't followed her trials & trivials, and don't want to. My post is more directed at Abby Slocum, and more so at _her parents_ who have helped her, and her brother, promote their "adventure" like PT Barnum. These kids are being exploited!:hothead


Maybe you are, hopefully she isn't spending her time reading this, but I tend to agree with you. I'm not sure how people can see this as anything other than exploitation. Completely different through if she was on her own and this was her job to pay for school. That is of course not the case.

Actually I'm not comfortable with the whole sponseoship thing. I've read about sponsored trips and the BS is through the roof. Of course it is, as soon as someone is a paid spokesman or is working it for money then truth has to take a backseat.

Basically I guess it is an issue of consent. If the kid is so young they can't drink or vote do we really believe they will respond properly to adult pressures?

Now remove all the money and media....ah but then they wouldn't be doing it now would they? Or we wouldn't hear about it which in this case is same thing.

And the fact that I think she is doing well all things considered does not change my unfounded opinion that such actions should not be encouraged. After all I didn't get any sponsorship for the crazy stuff I did as a kid including having a bush plane drop me off, by myself, in the middle of nowhere for a weekend of camping...when I was 10.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

sorenb said:


> You really have a lot of following to do before airing your totally unfounded opinion. You don´t want to follow Jessica´s trivials; still your next post goes on about sponsoring etc. - from a cursory check of her website I guess. I am not sure what the value of that particular post is. Again: you have much research to do.
> For your information: Jessica is NOT going for any RECORD. Just showing to HERSELF what she can do. So far she has done quite succesfully what she set out to do.
> Never mind the records: No doubt she will turn up on various lists of accomplished sailors. On top of that she seems (from her blog) to be a very kind person showing an extreme capacity to overcome physical and psycological hardship.


First of all - Welcome to SailNet! Because you are new (1 post), I recommend that you read this post.

Second - I have an opinion, and a right to air it. Just like you! That's kind of what this category General *Discussion *(sailing related) is about. 

Third - I hope that Abby and Jessica, and Zack (Zach?) grow up to be fine upstanding members of what ever community that they decide to be a member of. If anyone wants to sail around the world, I would tell them to shut up and do it - but don't ask for coast guard assistance, and please don't promote the attempt before you've done squat - and that includes selling hats, shoes, T shirts, and/or making a reality TV show out of your attempt.

However, her *STATED goal* "to become the youngest person to sail solo non-stop and unassisted around the World" (spelled out on the side of her boat) does strike me as irresponsible. A 17 year old kid did it, that encouraged a 16 year old to try it, which then encourages a 15 year old, and so on, and so on... Somehow, these kids get the impression that if they can be the youngest to complete a solo circumnav. that they'll be famous. I would argue that the public display of irresponsibility of their parents, and the exploitation of their attempt by sponsors should make them notorious!

I noticed that you claim to be from Copenhagen. Perhaps you remember the Laura Dekker fiasco? I would argue that the Danish courts agree with me, that this "quest to be the youngest" is irresponsible. In case you missed Laura's story, here is a refresher - thanks to NRC in the Netherlands:



> It could be the ultimate reality TV show: 14-year-old girl sails around the world solo, navigates the islands of Indonesia and the Panama canal, braves the pirate-infested waters off the coast of Somalia, faces rough storms, dead calms, loneliness and physical exhaustion. Her reward: the Guinness world record for becoming the youngest sailor ever to circumvent the planet solo.
> 
> TV stations have been competing for the rights to Laura Dekker's story ever since it made headlines last August, when a Dutch juvenile court grounded her just as she was about to set sail in her 8-metre boat. Laura was temporarily placed under the supervision of a youth welfare organisation pending a decision by the juvenile court, which is expected by the end of this week.
> 
> ...


However, the need for corporate, and in Zach's case private sponsorship [some readers may remember that there was a link on SailNet that would allow readers to contribute to his adventure] to complete their undertaking is a grab for MONEY...

I _believe _that the Guinness people removed this category to dissuade people from attempting to gain their 15 min of fame through solo circumnavigation attempts, but I may be wrong there. However, the most current Guiness record holder is Mike Perham, who completed his solo circumnav on the 18th November 2008 aboard his 50ft yacht *TotallyMoney.com* at the age of 16 years 247 days. Um, did I mention that this was about MONEY and publicity? Thank you Mike!

It does not take a lot of following or research for anyone to decide that this is about publicity, and money. I believe that I have made both points. If you feel that these attempts are about something else, the burden is on you to present your case and prove it.

"It's all about the sailing"... 'Cha-right


----------



## Freerider (May 1, 2008)

eherlihy said:


> OK, so now I've visited her website, and the whole thing makes me sick.uke
> 
> Sponsors : Check
> 
> ...


haha makes you sick? You shouldn't let things that don't involve you, bother you so much. She's out sailing, so what?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Freerider said:


> You shouldn't let things that don't involve you, bother you so much.


You are absolutely right.

This whole topic reminds me of the longest duration at sea record "adventure." That sparked the wish i could find a 23 year old thread where we sorted the whole thing out. (BTW - He made it January 10 of this year.)

 When will I learn....
< unsubscribe in 3, 2, 1, ... >


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

I would say that even though there's lots of people and teams involved in making it possible for both Jessica and Abby to seek out their quests, I would susggest there's others out there who support their adventures for other reasons. I say good on them to get out there and use the corporate world to aid them so it is safer for them. Maybe the corpoarte world will see that these types of investments are good and will flow over into other areas of local communtiy involvements. But saying that I have to say Jessica has done a down right good job thus far in showing she is very capable of this task.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

*Now I get it!*

[edited out dialog with a poster who's posts were deleted]...

Nope - I really don't care about the issue, other than being frustrated by continually hearing about these kids and their exploits, or attempted exploits at getting into a record book. I would tell these kids; "You wanna sail, go and sail. Come back and tell me where you've been. And don't ask me, or anyone else to pay for it." And to their sponsors; "I will not buy your products _because_ you have sponsored some foolhardy 'youngest sailor expedition,' but _despite_ it.

Ironic, but if Ms Dekker did not have the publicity / PR / sponsorship machine behind her (_Team _Laura Dekker?), and, instead, had simply set sail, she would probably be doing it right now. She could then come home and give lectures, or write a book about it. Heck, I would even buy her a beer 
- But, that would have to be in her country, and not the US. Because it's illegal for a 14 year old to procure or drink alcohol in the US.

'Scuse me, but now I have to go & unsubscribe again.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Well they could have been trying the Northern route across the top of Canada in their boats... 
You could hear the howling of the critics, as they became ice bound and all alone up there...Except for a couple of very hungry polar bears.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Here is a link for those interested in Abby Sunderlands progress with respect to Jessica's and in comparison to how their parents met them off of Cape Horn. Where Next? - More Engine Nonsense


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Well the Watson girl is pretty much on the final leg as she moves towards Tasmania, where she'll turn left and head up the east coast towards Sydney.

She's by no means home and hosed yet, cos the seas south and south west of Tasmania are not the friendliest plus she still has Bass Strait to contend with but nevertheless you have to give her a pat on the back. Sure I find the parental watch, the whole sponsorship BS and indeed the chasing of silly records somewhat offputting but it doesn't demean her achievement.

I was a naysayer , particularly after that absurd incident with the ship off Moreton Bay but even a grumpy old sceptic like me has to admit that she's done well, certainly better than I imagined.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

In the end, it doesn't really matter how old, how many sponsors or anything else, She is doing something no one here has done or will ever do, period. Good on her.. She is sailing her dream while the rest of us armchair sailing!. Go Jesse Go!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> I was a naysayer , particularly after that absurd incident with the ship off Moreton Bay but even a grumpy old sceptic like me has to admit that she's done well, certainly better than I imagined.


I was a "sceppo" as well. I'm glad she's getting close to home. A true adventure.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

I've done my own share of single handed voyaging and I have to ask myself "who would want to?"



Melrna said:


> She is doing something no one here has done or will ever do, period. Good on her..


Yep, I was a naysayer too and like others, I take it back - Jessica has done good. I really hope her voyage continues well to the end.


----------



## Yado (Jan 3, 2004)

Jessica is nearing Tasmania and blogs that her weather adviser says she may be in for some rough weather:
Official Jessica Watson Blog

I'm going to follow her run around Tasmania and up to Sydney and keep an eye on passage weather, Australia map.
PassageWeather - Sailing Weather - Marine Weather Forecasts for Sailors and Adventurers

I'm both impressed by and happy for this young lady, and relieved that she's made it this far. She may be looking at 40+ knots here shortly, I hope she can avoid it but it's nothing she can't handle.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Developing bunfight.......looks like the JW support team didn't bother to read the rules.

Sail-World.com : Jessica Watson: Keeping the Record Straight

Yes I know she has never claimed to be out to officially break the record but to muck up the distance travelled seems inexcusably careless.

Some wag in this morning's Sydney Morning Herald has suggested she should go round Fort Denison (a small island in Sydney Harbour) a couple of thousand times which will give her the necessary miles.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

IMHO, sHe should do a "Victory Lap" around Australia. That would do it. That would show them!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

As someone who works in the Media here in Sydney, I have been following this story pretty closely as it becomes bigger and bigger news locally with her impending arrival around the corner, and well I still don't quite know what the go is.....

The record she is trying to break, firstly is unbreakable after 'the youngest ever' record was officially stricken from the books amongst the controversy of Laura Dekker last year. The record remains held by Jesse Martin, and will be forever......regardless of how far Jess sails. 
Secondly those in her camp also claim to have been aware of the distance technicality all along....however don't seem to have a good answer as to why she didn't comply with it, you think they would of if for no other reason than to stop this kind of controversy....

At the end of the day, it seems silly though to say that she hasn't sailed enough miles to break the record that officially she can't break anyway....

So what remains is that a 16 year old girl wisely or otherwise has sailed a 34ft yacht around the world. For that my hat is off to her.

As an aside, I had occasion to speak to her a couple of times before she left, albeit fleetingly and as a person she does impress me.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> Developing bunfight.......looks like the JW support team didn't bother to read the rules.
> 
> Sail-World.com : Jessica Watson: Keeping the Record Straight
> 
> ...


Bunfight? I LOVE a good bunfight!

Congrats to Jess.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Bunfight? I LOVE a good bunfight!
> 
> Congrats to Jess.


Record or no record is quite irrelevent really...she has achieved a great deal, far more than I have and I'm over three times her age.

Reality is however that her PR brigade have been portraying this as an attack on an official record, a record that in fact does not even exist anymore and they knew that right from the start. While only going public last week, Sail World reckon they had contacted Team Watson in April last year re this query.

I'm also liking the brouhaha re the infringement of the Pink Lady copyright.

She is good, no doubt about it and she has done so much better than I ever gave her credit for but her PR crew appear to be a bunch of scumbags who could comfortably nap on a corkscrew.

To be honest I don't really care other than the fact that I have something of a complete loathing for this kind of PR bovine excretia.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

TD. Well extrapolated as always 

I don't have the links/quotes at hand, but yeah early in her blog she was fairly clear about setting out to 'break the record'. 

To take nothing away from what she has done, there seems to be some very confusing rhetoric coming from her camp......Oh and I always get worried when I hear the words.....book deal and manager....


----------



## calden (Aug 11, 2006)

tdw said:


> She is good, no doubt about it and she has done so much better than I ever gave her credit for but her PR crew appear to be *a bunch of scumbags who could comfortably nap on a corkscrew*.


Ha ha ha! Is this a peculiarly Australian exrpression? Love it! I'm going to pull it out and see how they respond here in the States.

Also - I'm with you about "the record" nonsense. As far as I am concerned, she and Abby Sunderland both deserve a ton of credit and fanfare for their accomplishments, along with any other young-ish person who has the maturity and forethought to undertake something like this. Parsing it down to mileage or months just to win a competition is missing the point of what this is about. Really.

And I'm totally disgusted by Sail World magazine (is that the name?) Sure, if they want to question the specs and mileage it's their right, I guess, but it's awfully tacky and catty to bring this up RIGHT NOW as Jessica is preparing to arrive. It's so condescending: "Oh, yes, you've done something MAHVELOUS but, oh dear, it's not QUITE up to snuff, too bad, so sad, I guess now you won't be so happy arriving at the Opera House." They certainly could have raised this point a month or two down the line. It smacks of personal crap and just makes them look bad.

Carlos


----------



## blackjenner (Feb 5, 2010)

She did something I'll never do. 

She did so it, she circumnavigated alone, and she's in an elite club. I think it was said that more people have gone to the moon than have done what she has done. She deserves that credit.

As for SailWorld? Screw them.

As for the the naysaying pikers who pick at the technicalities of what she has done, screw them too.

As for her PR team, yeah, them too.

I'll bet not a one of them has done this and never will.

“It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again; because there is not effort without error and shortcomings; but who does actually strive to do the deed; who knows the great enthusiasm, the great devotion, who spends himself in a worthy cause, who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement and who at the worst, if he fails, at least he fails while daring greatly. So that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory nor defeat.” -- Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Bravo Jess. Bravo.

Today my wife and I went down and watched Jessica Watson sail into Sydney Harbour along with literally tens of thousands of other people who felt inspired enough to give up a Saturday to witness and honour the achievement of a 16 year old girl. It was somewhat of a spectacle. There were speeches by our Prime Minister, every TV station in the country covered the homecoming and the harbour was literally packed with boats.

When all is said and done, when the controversy is silent and the bulldust has cleared.....what is left is that she is a remarkable girl who has done a remarkable thing. This is what I think today captured my nations heart, it made us think about the things we could all do and could all be. 

I cried today...I absolutely balled my eyes out as I watched this 16 year old girl sail into my beautiful harbour having done what I have not yet had the courage or conviction to attempt in my 30 years of existence. 

Bravo Jess. Bravo.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dude, you cried? Just kidding.

I was a naysayer. I'll eat my crow now. She did an incredible thing. No doubt.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

I think it's great that she was able to complete the trip. 

And I still think she was too young, completing the trip doesn't change that.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

The entire ****e storm that has erupted around JW and the record thing really gets my goat. Scott (StillRaining) emailed me about and this is how I replied (extract)...

"The controversy over the record which has been portrayed by some as SailWorld being mean spirited could have been easily avoided had her PR wallah not been an utter sleazebag and her tacticians morons. Ignoring whether the record exists officially or not, they simply failed to read the rules or chose to ignore them. Then, they tried to shift the blame onto a journalist who had pointed their mistake out to them off the record and early enough, for them to have corrected it. A simple case of lets shoot the messenger. The fact that her PR people had also blatantly stolen the logo of the Pink Lady Apple Corporation does suggest they have the moral integrity of a band of stoats."

The SailWorld Journo has been in my opinion unjustly accused of being somehow jealous or envious of JW's achievements yet in every way she is factually correct and the JW team were told well in advance that the course JW was sailing did not cover the requirements for an around the world record. 

Now personally I could not give a flying fluck whether she has set any records or not. She did circumnavigate and she did it in fine style. Sure as hell I wish I had the cojones to have done it at her age or indeed to do it now. A splendid achievement no doubt at all but crucifying the journo for simply telling the truth and correcting an error is something I do not understand or accept.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

tdw said:


> Now personally I could not give a flying fluck whether she has set any records or not. She did circumnavigate and she did it in fine style.


I totally agree with this.

I seem to remember Tania Aebi having to go through the same stuff after her circumnavigation, people saying that she had not set a record because she gave a friend an 80 mile ride from one island to another during her trip. Who cares. The people who make up these rules probably never even do any significant sailing, and as far as I'm concerned Tania Aebi set a record, and so did Jessica Watson. Whether she gets recognized by one organization or another doesn't even matter to me, she did it her way.

Edit - Moitessier didn't even bother finishing the first non-stop around the world race, he got close to the finish line and just kept on sailing until he got back to Tahiti, but nobody says he didn't do well in that race!


----------

